# Coffee brewing method



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

I have a question for someone who tried coffee from multiple brewing methods.

I already have espresso and drip machine ,I'm looking to expand horizons and get a new brewing method but wonder if they are so much different in taste. Basically the question is how much difference in taste there is let's say espresso vs moka pot or pour over vs siphon?

Or which new brewing equipment would bring biggest breeze to what I already use?

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think looking for a difference in taste is the best reason to get a new brewer.

Maybe look at differences in strength, faff factor, visual aesthetic.

After strength maybe think about mouthfeel, mostly from undissolved solids in the cup, higher in metal filtered coffee, lower in paper filtered (pourover/auto drip).

I still buy the odd new brewer, half hoping there will be some kind of revelatory experience...as long as the thing works properly, it doesn't happen.

You have 2 quick ways to make coffee & can also mix it up with Americano/long black. I can't see what advantages other systems have to offer you.

Moka is a little weaker than espresso, but still a lot of mouthfeel, longer rew time and faffy in stopping the brew at the right moment.

Never got into siphon, so can't comment on that.

Really I'd concentrate on what you have and focus the exploration side on the coffee itself.


----------

